

Recreating TechCrunch Disrupt on HBO’s ‘Silicon Valley’ [video] - a_olt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/06/recreating-techcrunch-disrupt-on-hbos-silicon-valley/

======
bd
Great show. It's very sad that Christopher Evan Welch, the actor who
brilliantly portrayed Peter Gregory character (main VC investor in Pied Piper)
passed away (after filming just 5 episodes):

[http://www.businessinsider.com.au/rip-silicon-valley-
christo...](http://www.businessinsider.com.au/rip-silicon-valley-christopher-
evan-welch-2014-4)

~~~
at-fates-hands
He was also great in Rubicon. Loved that show and was pissed when they
canceled it.

------
sharkweek
Silicon Valley is hitting a great stride - I was originally thinking how
potentially terrible this show could be with a bunch of tired jokes and
stereotypes, but for the most part they do a decent job minimizing this.

I've come to really like the characters and the plot is pretty fun. It's an
easy show to watch and enjoy.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Agreed. Both my wife and I have worked with people that could be those
characters. It is so spot on in so many ways.

------
pdeuchler
It's funny how TechCrunch is so far down the rabbit hole they can't even
realize they're being made fun of.

>> "the producers went as far as bringing in nearly two dozen startups that
had previously exhibited at Disrupt SF 2013"

Pure gold.

~~~
mynewwork
It's entirely possible they are self-aware enough to appreciate being part of
the joke.

Many people on HN enjoy the show despite having similarities to the
characters. I see no reason to believe 'techcrunch can't realize they're being
made fun of' is any more true than suggesting 'engineers can't realize they're
being made fun of' on the show.

------
ianstallings
A show about Silicon Valley would be cool.. back in the 80s.

